# ??? for power angle plow on skid steer



## Nfd9606 (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi guys,
I just bought a used 8' Diamond plow to adapt to my skid steer. The question I have is how do you hook up the auxillary hydraulics to angle? I imagine you would need some kind of hydraulic distribution block to make the plow power angle. I see some guys just hook up one of the angle hoses to each angle cylinder, but to me I would think it would just angle one way. I assume that the auxillary hydraulics is an open system just like a log splitter. I just want to get this all straightened out before I get myself into a mess. Could somebody point me in the right direction??

Brian


----------



## tired (Dec 20, 2003)

our skidsteer has power both ways so if you hook a hose to each side(there is a hose that runs between the cylinders) you get left and right.Be careful you can put too many psi on your seals. I heard of a presure bypass valve installed.


----------



## Nfd9606 (Dec 21, 2003)

OK guys,
finally figured it out on my own. Thanks again.

Brian


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

Brian, Got it running I guess? Does it angle fast enough to bat a ball out of the park? Easy fix if you need to know. Bill


----------

